# “A scorcher of a novel.” Stephen Coonts--only .99



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

My very first novel published, it has endured the test of time and is now finally being released in ebook format. Dragon Sim-13, the second book in the Riley series, is currently uploading. All books will soon be available.

A thriller that delivers in all areas--plot, suspense, authenticity, and pace. Riley, a Special Forces man, is sent to one of a series of invasions of Colombia to destroy cocaine processing plants. After two successes and one failure, he is assigned to terminate a drug lord. His companion is a woman, Westland, a CIA agent. The intrigue and plotting of the military and various government agencies, in the United States and Colombia, and the incredible Colombian corruption are interwoven into a minor masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. A novel by a former Green Beret, this is not to be missed by fans of the genre. Publishers Weekly


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions - and guidelines - are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

“A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page.” Stephen Coonts

“Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army’s Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations.” W.E.B. Griffin.

“If you want action, you’ve got it.” NY Times.

“A thriller that delivers in all areas—plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre.” Library Journal.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1









And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal.http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal









http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal









http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## authorandystraka (May 4, 2011)

Just discovered this.  Looks great.  Will look forward to reading.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just bought this. Can hardly wait to stat reading it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And only .99 as lead book in the Riley Special Forces series

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Where does the .99 in the subject line come into play?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas-plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas--plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas--plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas--plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas--plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A scorcher of a novel. Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts

"Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army's Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations." W.E.B. Griffin.

"If you want action, you've got it." NY Times.

"A thriller that delivers in all areas--plot, suspense, authenticity and pace. A masterpiece of technology and suspense. The climax will have the reader yearning for more nails to bite. Not to be missed by fans of the genre." Library Journal








http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

